# Portuguese Madeira Islands - western europe's Paradise!



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

The island of Madeira (Portugal) is lapped by the waters of the Gulf Stream with warm comfortable summers and mild winters that make it an enchanting holiday destination all year round.

If you look at the size of Madeira, you can hardly imagine that this island has so much to offer! From many historical monuments, squares and streets in the capital of Funchal to enchanting gardens, picturesque villages, amazing landscapes, impressive volcanic caves, rugged coast lines, beautiful natural beaches and, last but not least, breathtaking views.


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

*By yonny*


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

By MisterBlue




























Originally posted by JohnnyMass:


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

*Road construction*

Originally posted by JohnnyMass:


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Looks great - I love white houses...


----------



## TeKnO_Lx (Oct 19, 2004)

breathtaking island..:applause: one of most beautiful in Europe.. too bad the expensive air flight to Lisbon..


----------



## oduguy1999 (Jul 27, 2004)

pretty, i dont think its europes singular paradise though.


----------



## Forza Raalte (Sep 18, 2004)

The second I saw the title of this thread I knew it was made by you :sly:


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

Looks very interesting

All I ever knew about Madeira before was that it gave rise to Satan (Cristiano Ronaldo)










...UK Big Brother winner transsexual Nadia Almada...










...And Madeira wine

Thanks for the photo tour... very impressive, especially the road projects


----------



## Forza Raalte (Sep 18, 2004)

I don't know which one is worse.


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

Forza Raalte said:


> The second I saw the title of this thread I knew it was made by you :sly:


Be alert!! There are many more to come.


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

Tubeman said:


> Looks very interesting
> 
> All I ever knew about Madeira before was that it gave rise to Satan (Cristiano Ronaldo)
> Thanks for the photo tour... very impressive, especially the road projects


Well now that you've taken that out of your chest, come visit Madeira and I'm sure you'll begin to love it AND ITS PEOPLE!


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

*Rotating daily pic*


----------



## ♣628.finst (Jul 29, 2005)

Madeira is the most beautiful part of Portugal, undoubtedly. Azores looks nicer than Lusitania, too.


----------



## Very Controversial (Dec 4, 2005)

Lovely Island!


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## edolen1 (Oct 12, 2004)

It is a very lovely island indeed. Spent a wonderful week on it this July. 

Although for the real Portuguese paradise I'd pick the Azores. No offence to Madeira.


----------

